

Tell HN//Pg: The alternate red and green is annoying - neya

As a user of this community, and as a designer, I would with all due respect like to point out that the alternate red and green colors are annoying, if not provide a poor user-experience. When I first logged in today, at first I thought the red ones are something important, only after a few minutes did I discover that it was actually <i>simply</i> alternating. It would be great if you could use the red color for the top-stories alone, for example the ones that have got &#62;200 points or so. Just a small feedback :)
======
dragonbonheur
He should have added an ascii art Santa in a scrolling marquee as a background
:)

------
artursapek
It took me no time at all to recognize the intent, I thought it was cute.

------
mooism2
But then they wouldn't look christmassy.

------
zoowar
Bah! Humbug!

